# Building a Relationship with a Breeder



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello-

I am looking for some clarification on how to build a relationship with a breeder. I have done my research on the breeders I am interested in. I received some great feedback from this forum. I have made contact, but it is too early since I am interested in bringing a male home early next year. I have spoken with them and asked questions. What else do I need to do so I won't be forgotten? I don't want to be a pest. I know that these breeders are very busy. Maybe what I have described is the relationship or maybe I have not clicked with a breeder. Any thoughts.

Thank you,

Rita


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are within driving distance, meeting at a show or possibly at their home (breeders with newborn pups often don't want people strolling through, so be forewarned in case they say right now isn't good due to pups) is a great idea. Keep in touch with a brief e-mail or phone call once a month.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What a great topic. I'm very interested too. I want to add a little girl someday, and I've wondered how you go about making a good impression on these busy breeders so that they will want to work with you in finding the right pup. Hopefully lots will respond with what did or did not work for them.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

After talking with them on the telephone I don't know what else you can do except keep in touch and check back with them closer to the time period you are aiming for. They probably receive so many inquiries you will have to reintroduce yourself when you are closer to being ready to find your new baby.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have found that sometimes it can take a month or more for them to get back with you, due to shows, traveling, pups, etc., etc.

I also know that you can never reach them on weekends, they are either traveling or at shows. And believe it or not they have families to.

I found that email, is the best way to communicate. Tell them what you are looking for, a little about yourself and family life and if you want a boy or girl, puppy, older pup, or retiree, if you want one now or later. Usually they will get back and let you know if they have any then or coming up or tell you if they know of someone else that has one.
Also Leave a phone message, they will eventually get in touch. But I finally got most of my replys by email I think it is because they can sit down at their leisure and answer these questions and don't have to worry about the time. I have gotten emails sometimes at 12:30am so their time is not always free until later in the night when they would not feel free to call you.

Hope this helps,
Lucy


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

For me I build a relationship by being upfront with the breeder and also if things are not clicking that is not the breeder for you. Its nice to go with how you feel. For example with me there are some breeders I clicked with and some just seem to want the money. There are only a few that I would actually adopt from because when speaking to me they were polite and respectful and also care a lot about their puppies and where they go. I also agree that it is nice to meet breeders in their home at a selected time,that way you can really feel the connection. Sorry to ramble but having a good relationship with the breeder is very important to me.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I would like to add something to this post. 

When calling and leaving a message please say your phone number slowly and repeat it if possible. You do not know how many people I have NOT been able to return a call too because I could not understand their phone number. I am sure every one of these people probably think that I am not returning on purpuse. :huh:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I consider myself pretty lucky during this process. I will be bringing home a Josymir's retiree in August!!! However, I've done a lot of homework before I settle down with the breeder that I felt comfortable with. This forum is a great resource. I started my process in last September....almost a year ago and we keep in touch all along, mostly by e-mail. I don't know about you all... I can always come up with questions to ask the breeder. Even though I was a maltesee owner for 14 years, but I still have a lot to learn. I think asking questions not only makes the breeder remember you, but also shows that you care and you will take good care of their baby after you get them. I also visit the breeder. Of course, it depends on your distance to the breeder and sometimes it's just not doable. I think the bottom line is some breeder responds more and some breeder like their space. I think the most important thing is... respect their busy schedule... 

Good luck with searching your breeder~~~

A word about Josymir... Josy is really great.... (really, really, really....many many thumbs up... ) First of all, she has beautiful beautiful babies....She responds very fast and she is always very friendly. One time she told me that she believes "we" are looking for a long term relationship and this process should be pleasant. 

Listen to your heart. It will tell you which breeder is for you...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations! I am so happy that you found your new retiree, when you get your baby you need to post some pictures and tell us all about him/her. Which is it? What is the name of your new baby. I'll bet you are counting the days/hours. Best of luck with your new furbaby. You are right she does have beautiful malts. Can't wait to see yours.

I am also getting a retiree from Bonnie's Angels and will be getting her in the next couple of weeks.

Lucy


----------

